# question for tonight



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen,
I'll leave you tonight with this burning question...

 If you choke a Smurf, what color will it turn?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It doesn't really matter as the people in white coats will soon be there to take you away for thinking that they are real!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

you know 220, i try my best to share what little i know with everyone, as to make them, and my self, a better person. i sat here pondering that question, beings i overdid it with my shoulder today and woke up and cant sleep, and i found the answer quite perplexing and intriguing. i have formed a committee that will either make an affirmation or plausible confirmation as to the nature of what i have stated here. as soon as their findings are reached, i will release them to post the reliability of the answer set forth in the statement as seen before you this evenin. i really hope this helped you out and concluded your thought for this evening.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Spoken like a true politician....LOL As far as the question goes I'm going with......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> you know 220, i try my best to share what little i know with everyone, as to make them, and my self, a better person. i sat here pondering that question, beings i overdid it with my shoulder today and woke up and cant sleep, and i found the answer quite perplexing and intriguing. i have formed a committee that will either make an affirmation or plausible confirmation as to the nature of what i have stated here. as soon as their findings are reached, i will release them to post the reliability of the answer set forth in the statement as seen before you this evenin. i really hope this helped you out and concluded your thought for this evening.


You got my vote !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> you know 220, i try my best to share what little i know with everyone, as to make them, and my self, a better person. i sat here pondering that question, beings i overdid it with my shoulder today and woke up and cant sleep, and i found the answer quite perplexing and intriguing. i have formed a committee that will either make an affirmation or plausible confirmation as to the nature of what i have stated here. as soon as their findings are reached, i will release them to post the reliability of the answer set forth in the statement as seen before you this evenin. i really hope this helped you out and concluded your thought for this evening.


are you sure you're not an elected official posing as a hunter? lol

I never thought this question would envoke such a responce. Nice, oneshot!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

They turn white... ghost white. I know because in college I tried it once or twice.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> They turn white... ghost white.	I know because in college I tried it once or twice.


That wasn't in one of those weird sex games gone wrong was it!?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> They turn white... ghost white.	I know because in college I tried it once or twice.


any alcohol (or what ever) involved....lol


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

if you only knew how long it took me to come up with that...lmao im more of a direct guy . not a politician. i actually had to think hard for that...lmao


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> That wasn't in one of those weird sex games gone wrong was it!?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> if you only knew how long it took me to come up with that...lmao im more of a direct guy . not a politician. i actually had to think hard for that...lmao


well it was very good...lol


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well thank you 220 i think that means a lot... maybe possibly...lmao


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mick, you just set yourself up ! BUAAAAAHHHH


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i guess when you think about it i am good at talkin in circles...lmao i was married for 14 years.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> i was married for 14 years.


First one lasted 10 years for me and the current wife has put up with me for 27 years(I think she's some kind of saint or something like that) .


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Alcohol, yes. smurfs, yes. choking, yes.... and thats about all I remember!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i think thats about enough said on that...lmao


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

all i have to say about is in one name that brings things to mind David Caradine


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> all i have to say about is in one name that brings things to mind David Caradine


LMAO...


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Does it really matter at that the time?


----------

